# ford 2000 or 8n



## goodloser1 (Feb 27, 2016)

I purched 2 tractors that run a ford 8n in excellent shape an a ford 2000 just a lil rough it has the select o shift but i have to sell the other to my best friend and he don't care which one which would be best the 8n is 1952 and the 2000 is 1963


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy goodloser1,

It's great to have new people post on this forum. Welcome aboard. 

You shouldn't have bought the 2000 with the select-o-speed (SOS)transmission. Parts are hard if not impossible to find for this transmission, and very expensive if you do find them. And there are very few mechanics left that know how to work on them. I would sell it cheap, and NOT to a friend.


----------

